# What to expect



## Debbieg (Jun 7, 2009)

Benny and I have a meeting on November 15th with a trainer at an Agility Club for a private assessment. Benny will have just turned 7 months a few days earlier. The actual beginner class starts in January and she said she will give me things to work on before then. What can I expect at the assessment? What type of collar do they use? Our current obedience class has Benny wearing the Gentle Leader which he hates. On our walks we are using the prong which he does not mind at all.When training at home he just has on his nylon flat collar. Benny knows all the basic commands (we are clicker training) and now we are adding distance, distraction and duration to these commands. He does well off leash in the house but I have not tried this in class or distracting situations. How can you tell if a pup will be do well in agility? I am not interested in competing. I just thought this would be fun and healthy for us to do together. Benny loves going up and down the slides at playgrounds.

Do most Agility clubs want dogs to be neutered?


----------



## BlackPuppy (Mar 29, 2007)

Dogs do not have to be neutered. For any agility training, yummy treats are a must. Cheese is commonly used. And this will help with your dog's recall. No choke or prong collars are allowed that might catch on the equipment or accidentally "correct" your dog. Agility training is fun, fun, fun. Even if the dog is wrong he is right.

Some dogs learn faster than others, some dogs are more natural at agility, but I think that any sound dog can do agility at the most basic level. I've seen some really slow dogs at some trials.

I'm not an expert, but dogs with drive will have the speed to do very well. 

And on the contact equiment, some dogs are naturals, and some more cautious, but taught correctly, they will catch on and is usually the funnest part. 

My Ciana is crazy high drive and no environmental caution, she would have been awesome if she didn't break her elbow and have painful arthritis in it now. 

Balto is fast, but not super motivated, he's been slow to learn the teeter, but the still has potential to do a great job. Just not Nationals level. (But you never know.) We are still in training.

But, both my dogs love it. It's like going to Disneyland.


----------



## Kayla's Dad (Jul 2, 2007)

I was sneaking a peek before leaving work and saw this. Congratulations on finding a place. You're going to have soo much fun!

Agility would be either a flat collar or martingale. At Buddy's age, they'll probably look at your obedience level. how responsive Buddy is with you and "social" skills. I don't think they would care whether or not he is neutered (mine didn't and I've not heard it raised around agility folks l)-they are more inclined to care how he handles and behaves around other dogs.

And they should have LOTs of stuff to add to the work you're already doing and keep you busy for that two month wait!


----------



## debbiebrown (Apr 13, 2002)

agility is fun, but also can be a bit frustrating in the beginning stages. i think the biggest thing is just go with a positive attitude and have fun. your dogs going to mess up, and you need to learn what to do, how to give clear directions on the equipment, on the course later, etc. most of the time its the owner that messes up.

some dogs do catch on quicker that others, but with the right trainer, and persistance they catch on. even if your dog does well most of the time, there will be days they won't do certain obsticles. some just shut down and start snifff around and ignore you, some want to go over and see the other dogs, etc, etc. its a process of patience. but, once they learn the course and progress and realize "hey this is fun" when everything starts clicking, its a great feeling of accomplishment.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

> Quoteo most Agility clubs want dogs to be neutered?


I've never heard that in any club/classes I've attended???









You get to watch my puppy agility classes on youtube yet?? I didn't start taping until 5 months but we'd been taking classes since she was about 10 weeks old!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Kro4NqlaA24


----------



## Debbieg (Jun 7, 2009)

You get to watch my puppy agility classes on youtube yet?? I didn't start taping until 5 months but we'd been taking classes since she was about 10 weeks old!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Kro4NqlaA24

[/quote]


Benny and I have both watched your video several times! That, and the way he loves going up and down the slides at the playground is what got me wanting to try Agility. The club is a 45 minute drive but will be worth it, if it something we can enjoy together. I will know more after the private assessment next week if they think Benny will do well. I m just not sure how well he will do off leash, He does great at home but I have never worked off leash with him in training classes.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

Hey, I still lose Glory at class when she goes off to visit, but she's getting better and better. The more she gets that YOU have the treats and toys, and they are extremely yummy/special treats (with a hungry meal skipped dog







) , with YOU the most fun person in the world to play with....

then the less she'll go off and more she'll hang with the one who gives her all the big payoff!

Good luck and have fun.


----------



## lylol (Feb 18, 2009)

In many of the beginning classes with other dogs you can work on lead for many of the exercises, this will help relax both of you... and then as confidence grows you can move to more off leash work... so much right now is on attention to you, learning how to move together (circle & ground work), building value for things by lots of play. I have had trainers that allow the gentle leader in class (though you wont be able to use it at some trials) since it tends to focus them. The other thing someone said is... it can be frustrating in the beginning... because alot of what you are learning is stuff the HUMAN has to do as part of the team... and in my team I AM the weakest link







So just have fun and set small goals that you can celebrate.


----------



## Debbieg (Jun 7, 2009)

have had trainers that allow the gentle leader in class (though you wont be able to use it at some trials) since it tends to focus them. The other thing someone said is... it can be frustrating in the beginning... because alot of what you are learning is stuff the HUMAN has to do as part of the team... and in my team I AM the weakest link







So just have fun and set small goals that you can celebrate. [/quote]


Benny really hates the GL! They have insisted I use it at our Obediebce class and he is so focused on getting it off that he has a hard time focusung on me. i have tried getting him used to it by laying it on the floor and CT everytime he brings it to me and he does this, but the minute I try to put it on he tries to get away, 

He does much better when we train with his flat collar. 

Benny seems to have developed Pano. is limping on his right front leg. especially first thing in the morning the past two days. This will delay us doing agilty, but guive me time to work on the human part.


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

Debbieg-

Stark and I are starting our agility classes in January too!

We never had to do an assesment either, we just signed up and are waiting for our classes to start.

It seems like a lot of fun. Actually MaggieRoseLee's videos kind of got me thinking about doing this in the first place, that and the fact that we aren't starting SchH until the spring.


Please let me know how it goes and I will do the same. Our boys are almost the same age so it will be interesting to compare notes.

I am sure Benny will love it and you will too! 

Take care of Benny and no worries about starting later, agility will always be there!

I hope Benny is feeling better! Give the fella a big old raw meaty bone for me!


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

Everyone just go, have fun, and act like a sponge to listen and learn all the new stuff!

Hope you all do compare notes and progress, and have PICTURES!


----------



## debbiebrown (Apr 13, 2002)

personally i wouldn't use anything but a flat buckel collar in agility class. most trainers up here won't allow any other types of training collars in class. 

we are mainly inside at our agility now that its darker early. its a fun class because we get to do spot work on some of the more difficult equipment. we are working on speed through the weaves, jump drills, some OB, and we added dancing with your dog. basically teaches your dog to listen to your cues, etc. its a pretty fun class and by spring we should be primed to go again. also working on "go outs" rights and lefts.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

For puppies, and dogs that don't totally drag you around, my instructor wants us to have harnesses on our dogs. She actually WANTS our dogs to be excited and pull (a bit) when they are in an agility environment. It's NOT 'obedience' so no corrections need to be given by a collar. But with a flat collar, pulling isn't really ideal for the health of our dogs neck.

Not all harnesses allow free movement for the dogs so the one she recommends are by Puppia (I hadn't heard of them before but they are great!). Tons of colors and sizes.

Puppia Soft Dog Harness


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

I have seen these for small dogs but not for our breed size!

I think these are awsome!

What size do they go up too and which size do you recommend?

We are asked to use a harness as well for our Agility class that starts in January.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

http://www.k9instyleclassic.com/ is a sizing chart.

Currently, my adult GSD Bretta 24" high and about 75 pounds fits into the X X L (that XXL) size with everything pulled in as tight as it goes. But this is too big for Glory B who's 8 months old and looks almost the same size but is clearly not. 

So measure up your pup and don't order the XXL unless your dog is a monster!


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

Aww.. they only ship to the USA!

So not fair... There are so many great websites that I want product from but they only ship to the USA! 

Arg.. 

Will have to search for another way to get it!

Thanks so much for posting that site though!


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

They do ship to Canada, just contact this site:

http://puppiaharness.ca/

of this http://www.k9instyleclassic.com/


----------



## balakai (Feb 9, 2005)

*Puppia harnesses for training.*

Oooh, I love the ones with the flames--might have to order one for Darby (who pulls like a big dog even though she only weighs 10 pounds).

~Kristin


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

*Re: Puppia harnesses for training.*

MRL, are these better than other harnesses b/c they have less loops/snaps/handles? At least that's how they look. I'm starting Nikon in agility this spring and we plan to go for broke as far as his drive and using his toys. I know what you mean about not wanting the dogs to always be pulling into their collar.

I wonder if this harness would also work for his dock diving training...


----------



## middleofnowhere (Dec 20, 2000)

*Re: Puppia harnesses for training.*

Their return/exchange policies struck me as down right hostile. Someone there needs a PR person!


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: DebbiegBenny and I have a meeting on November 15th with a trainer at an Agility Club for a private assessment. Benny will have just turned 7 months a few days earlier. The actual beginner class starts in January and she said she will give me things to work on before then.


Is it a puppy agility class? I was always cautioned that it is is not a good idea to do agility with a dog until at least 12 months old, but better to wait until 18 months or 2 years for a Shepherd.


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

Stark's is considered an "Introduction to Agility" class. 

We are introduced to the equipment, get the dogs use to the equipment, distractions, noise, how to direct your dog through the courses, and to just have fun.

I would assume it's the same thing.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

*Re: Puppia harnesses for training.*

Liesje, the fit of the harness is such that it doesn't inhibit the dogs movement. Along with being soft and light but still strong enough to secure your dog. Kind of against obedience type instruction because in agility we WANT the dogs to be excited and pulling (just not too much







) and if they do it with a regular collar it's hard on their neck. 

As far as puppy agility classes we DO need to be careful that the instructor has a true 'puppy' class rather than just a beginner agility class. We do have to be much more careful with a puppy's growth plates as far as jumping/falling things. As well as their mental growth is behind what an adult dogs would be for learning and progressing. But Glory has been in 'agility' classes since about 11 weeks old and none the worse for it







.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

*Re: Puppia harnesses for training.*

I bought my orange harness!


----------

